# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Lage trombocyten

## RickyV

Bestaan er middelen om de bloedplaatjes te doen groeien?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo RickyV,

Weet u ook wat de oorzaak is van uw lage trombocyten aantal?
Welke klachten ondervind u ervan?
Een oorzaak aan te lage trombocyten kan liggen in een tekort aan vitamineB12 of foliumzuur dus misschien dat je die extra kan innemen om te kijken of er verbetering optreedt?
Op http://www.hematologienederland.nl/itp vind u meer informatie over oorzaken, diagnose en behandeling van een tekort aan bloedplaatjes.
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

